# Dual Station Engine Controls



## Katatonic (Oct 5, 2007)

I am trying to add an upper station to my boat and having a hard time finding dual station engine controls for twin Suzuki DF225 engines. I am looking for recommendations on what specific engine controls can be used forthe lower station controls.

I have been looking online at the Morse controls but can not seem to get enough description regarding dual action levers that have 2 station capabilities.

Does anyone has any info on what can be used?


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

How Much Money Do You Want To Spend?



Well 1st the Suzuki control will be done away with unless you use a system like mine. Then you will buy another Suzuki control and this system. This system is expensive. You will retain all the factory wiring to plug into your control and retain the tilt / trim on the binical lever. It is a fly-by- wire system. Very sweet.



http://www.techmarine.com/



Next you will have Teleflex electronic controls. They work like the Tech Marine but they use their own control head and have no trim /tilt control switch.



Then we move onto Teleflex cable system. Buy the way with this system you want to use teleflex Extreme cables and I really recommend these cables as the cat's ass.



You will have to install another switch at each station for the tilt /trim of the motor.



The control head / benical will need to able to have dual station units.

Here is example of what you need for that.



http://www.discountmarinesupplies.com/Controls-TELEFLEX_CH5600_TOP_MOUNT_DUAL_CONTROL.html



Note you need the 2nd station kit listed below it.


----------



## metal11 (Oct 7, 2007)

Try to find you some yamaha controls. you may have to splice some wires for the trim and stuff but the control box will work. You may be able to use the suzuki control box but use the yamaha box that all the cables run to. I can't remember the correct names but if you look up the yamaha system you will see what I mean. The cables used are the same for both engine brands.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

That is not exactly true. Not all Yamaha controls will work, but there is a certain model that is designed for dual stations. it is not a common unit.





By the way, to the best of my knowledge I'm the only one in this area to have a Tech Marine system.





Here are a few pix's of the adapter's hooked to a dual Suzuki control unit.





































































Custom cover I built.


----------



## MillertimeIII (Apr 22, 2013)

Bobby I found the post after an extensive search on the web I have recently installed and upper station for my whaler conquest. I re-powered the boat with 09 twin 225 Suzuki outboards. I desire to do identical to your mako utilizing my standard Suzuki boxes. The link to tech marine did not help. First do you recommend someone to do the work ( I need steering also) or point me in the right direction as to what I need to order and the approximate cost for electronic parts. Sincerely kip DAYTONA beach
A


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

Tech Marine is no longer in business. That is unfortornate, as it was a good system.

You will have to go to Teleflex Fly -By-Wire.

The DF-3oo's are Fly-By-Wire and Suzuki has now made the DF-250's that way.


----------

